# What Next ?



## MarkNicholas (Dec 20, 2017)

Operating System: Win 10 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC 1.1

I have synced 41k + photos to the cloud (smart previews) from LR Classic. All are keyworded with location info etc. All are start rated. All are edited.

So now what ? I feel lost.

Any advice about sharing selected photos ?


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 20, 2017)

Good question. I am sort of facing that same question, though I have not loaded much up to the cloud yet. As of now, I have been testing out CC as a way to share photos on my phone and ipad - not as a base to post process them. I simply upload reduced sized jpegs - both for speed and to save room on the cloud. I still prefer my main pc and large screen as my primary LR work spot.
That will change next week, as I travel without my primary camera and laptop, but will capture a number of photos on my iphone. 
I hope I can then clean them up during my trip.


----------



## prbimages (Dec 20, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> So now what ? I feel lost. Any advice about sharing selected photos ?


I'm not sure that anyone can tell you what you should be doing with your photos, but ...

You have a few choices for sharing them using the Adobe infrastructure:

You can share any of your online albums / collections.
You can create a shared selection of one or more photos with custom text and layout.
You can use Adobe Portfolio to create a web site to share your images.
You can use Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark) Page to create a "web story".
Is this what you are looking for? (Of course, there are myriad other options for sharing your photos across the internet. Not to mention sharing hard copies by making prints, books, calendars, etc..)


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 21, 2017)

prbimages said:


> I'm not sure that anyone can tell you what you should be doing with your photos, but ...
> 
> You have a few choices for sharing them using the Adobe infrastructure:
> 
> ...



3 & 4 sound interesting. I might have a play with them over the holidays.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 21, 2017)

Jimmsp said:


> Good question. I am sort of facing that same question, though I have not loaded much up to the cloud yet. As of now, I have been testing out CC as a way to share photos on my phone and ipad - not as a base to post process them. I simply upload reduced sized jpegs - both for speed and to save room on the cloud. I still prefer my main pc and large screen as my primary LR work spot.
> That will change next week, as I travel without my primary camera and laptop, but will capture a number of photos on my iphone.
> I hope I can then clean them up during my trip.



I find that the tools on the Iphone app are perfectly ok for editing phone photos.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 21, 2017)

BTW, I am using Adobe Portfolio. I am sharing photos of my grand-kids with my family via the site. I have always been a bit uncomfortable putting them on Flickr where I have all my travel, nature, and landscape photos. I find Portfolio a decent app, but I find it somewhat un-intuitive getting out of the edit mode and into a mode where I can select a gallery and share it.


----------

